# Park did the teeter tonight!!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

WTG Park, good job!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Parker. Must be a great feeling now that he is getting the hang of it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!
Go Park Go!!!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoo Hoo! That's great!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Park!!!! You Rock and Roll.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Park!! That is awesome.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay Parker!! Maddie did well in her obedience class tonight too and I'm also quite happy!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

while it may not have been on a teeter I SO know how those "First times" feel like. Way to go


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Way to go Maddie!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great! I love it when they learn a new one, especially when it's a bit more intimidating than the basic stuff. 

Unfortunately, at our last class Jasper got spooked on two of the obstacles. The long jump and the chute. Once he spooks, we have to go back to square one. Poor guy is a pretty timid boy. Danny on the other hand loves everything, teeter included. Like you, I didn't think he would get it and then suddenly he did it like a pro.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Job Park! Layla's had some teeter issues as well and we've finally made a breakthrough so I know how you feel.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Park! You made your mommy very proud today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good job Park! Those goldens do seem to have such a hard time with the teeter, don't they??? But it feels SOOOO good to master it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's fantastic news!!! It takes a lot of nerves to do the teeter totter. So way to go Parker!!!!!

We have Geddy who's scared as heck of it moving and takes it r-e-a-l-l-y s-l-o-w-l-y lol!! Then on the other hand we have Sawyer, who fears nothing, and runs across the teeter and is on the end before the teacher can even lower it to the ground. We've really got to teach him to slow down and "tip it" himself. But we'll get there.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> good job Park! Those goldens do seem to have such a hard time with the teeter, don't they??? But it feels SOOOO good to master it!


Yes. Goldens are actually famous for their teeter phobia!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Job on taming that scary teeter totter!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! What a great day! I know the feeling, as both of my boys had teeter fears to overcome!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

*Why do goldens have issues with the teeter?*

Does anyone know? I keep hearing that its a golden thing, they just have teeter issues.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I know it's easier for the smaller dogs, so maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Parker!! Can you send him over here to teach Diesel? Willow is no problem but big, bad Diesel is terrified of it!!


----------

